
P++ FAQ: PHP for the 21st Century - rhabarba
https://wiki.php.net/pplusplus/faq
======
snomad
I am a long term PHP dev and my thoughts are:

1) This approach will not work in the long term. Over time, various gotchas!,
weird behaviors, and other glitches will creep into each side; eventually
these will lead to different public libraries that seek to mimic behavior of
the other version. Tutorials will sprout across the web, but only work for one
version or the other.

That is, it It will just lead to more confusion. One code base always please.

2) This FAQ ignores general evolution in the wider programming community.
Modern language design, at least for web development, seems to be moving to
the features discussed in P++. see Typescript, Flow, Python. I think PHP
internals should either choose to be purposefully different (e.g. Go is still
resisting generics), or keep up with the Joneses.

3) I don't think this letter accurately reflects the path of a fork. The
reality is either:

\- one or the other would clearly win in under a year (or less), in which case
most contributors, frameworks, and library maintainers will move to the winner

\- The communities split roughly evenly; some frameworks + libs go A, some B.
It might leave each side short-handed initially, but in the long haul it will
bring forth devs more interested in the "vision" of their path

~~~
rhabarba
Yup - sounds to me like "Perl5 vs. Perl6".

